# DarbeeVision Darblet Review Discussion Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Review is here




> *Conclusion*
> 
> *Performance:* :4stars:
> 
> ...


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Mechman, regarding the hanshake issues that was the same with me. I could get it to work with my Sony LCD and Limit Blu Ray player but nothing between my Samsung Plasma and PS3.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

The most honest and by far the best review I've seen on the Darblet so far. Thank you very much. I agree 100% with you on the price.

cheers


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

tele1962 said:


> Thanks Mechman, regarding the hanshake issues that was the same with me. I could get it to work with my Sony LCD and Limit Blu Ray player but nothing between my Samsung Plasma and PS3.


I think there are fewer HDMI issues with newer production.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Mechman. Good review. My experience is similar to yours except for Direct TV content. I do not believe the signal is different in different parts of the country?. So maybe the fact I have a newer DVR HR34 makes a difference. Content can vary wildly but at HD45 setting I can leave it alone and not be distracted by the enhaced artifacts on the poor material. You are also probably more attuned to critical viewing than me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

dmiller said:


> Mechman. Good review. My experience is similar to yours except for Direct TV content. I do not believe the signal is different in different parts of the country?. So maybe the fact I have a newer DVR HR34 makes a difference. Content can vary wildly but at HD45 setting I can leave it alone and not be distracted by the enhaced artifacts on the poor material. You are also probably more attuned to critical viewing than me.


The IRD used was a HR24, which isn't that old of technology. The main thing that I used DirecTV for was sports - football, hockey and baseball. And two of the three the enhancement of artifacts was obvious enough that it drew my eye to it every time until it was gone.


----------

